# Alsa and intel8x0 [Solved]

## magiuspendragon

I muted my sound at one point, and somewhere in there i believe i did a kernel upgrade. The other day I tried unmuting the card and it does not work. I've checked my kernel config, and it seems correct.

```

root@caelran magius # lspci | grep audio

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

```

```

root@caelran magius # lsmod | grep snd

snd_pcm_oss            50976  0

snd_mixer_oss          18432  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            33664  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7040  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                52432  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7948  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           31260  0

snd_ac97_codec         95392  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2944  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                84996  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              23044  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    48996  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               8928  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          9608  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

```

alsamixer shows master and pcm set at 100 and unmuted, yet 

```

cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp

```

produces no output on the sound channel.

I also tried running alsaconf and modules-update and the aliases in /etc/modules.d/alsa seem correct to me. Any thoughts?Last edited by magiuspendragon on Sat Aug 26, 2006 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gustafson

Try downgrading alsa-utils to alsa-utils-1.0.10, it worked for me.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-476766-highlight-.html

----------

## idella4

it looks sllright.

however, just as well to post /etc/modules.d/alsa

I thought mine was all right too.

----------

## magiuspendragon

Thanks for the replies, i'll try downgrading alsa-utils, but here's my alsaconf just in case.

```

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.11 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

----------

## magiuspendragon

Downgrading to alsa-utils 1.0.10 didn't help a thing

----------

## magiuspendragon

Here's part of my current kernel config, if it helps anyone.

```

root@caelran linux # cat .config | grep -i snd

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not setroot@caelran linux # cat .config | grep -i snd

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

```

I also tried downgrading to alsa-utils-1.0.9a, but that didn't work either.

----------

## mirojira

It is strange as everything looks OK. I have:

```

localhost / # lspci | grep audio

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

and since I use alsa-driver I have no problems. BTW do not have any other distro on your box?

----------

## voytas

intel ac97 driver seems broken in some kernels, what kernel are you using?

i remeber having problems with it, so inserted sb live 5.1 card into my box  :Smile: 

----------

## magiuspendragon

 *Quote:*   

>  use alsa-driver I have no problems. BTW do not have any other distro on your box?

 

I only have gentoo and windows on that box, and the card does work under windows. Also, I thought I read that alsa-drivers don't work with a 2.6.16 kernel? Please correct me if i'm wrong.

 *Quote:*   

> what kernel are you using? 

 

I tried it with a bunch of different kernel versions in my box, but some of them were missing makefiles, so i couldnt do modules_install which I thought i needed? In any event, the kernels i have in /sur/src are:

```

2.6.16.14 (patched for vesa-tng and suspend2 i believe)

2.6.15-gentoo-r1

2.6.16-gentoo-r6

2.6.16-suspend2-r8

2.6.17-gentoo-r4

```

It was working back in june, and i muted it because i kept bumping the volume switch with my hand. Whatever changes i made in the meantime have since caused it to be unable to unmute. Its possible that during that time i switched from 2.6.16.14 to 2.6.16-suspend2-r8 in that time, but i'm not positive (may have been before i got sound working in the first place). Also if there was an update to the suspend2 sources during that time it would have been upgraded, but again i'm not all too certian what changes were made. 

2.6.16-suspend2-r8 is my current kernel, though it looked like 2.6.17 had the suspend built in?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> i remeber having problems with it, so inserted sb live 5.1 card into my box 
> 
> 

 

Well, its a laptop, and I'm not yet up to springing for a USB sound card, since i have a desktop with a much better sound card. Its just annoying because my desktop can't run flash apps (amd64) and forgive me but it SHOULD be working. Especially since it used to   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## baigsabeeh

If you did a kernel upgrade wouldn't you have to re-emerge alsa-driver, at the very least, so that it can recompile the modules for that kernel.  I would think that is a problem.

----------

## magiuspendragon

It would be, if i was using alsa-driver. But since i heard it does'nt work twith the 2.6.16 kernel versions, i don't have it installed. I'm using in-kernel alsa, so when i make the kernel, the modules get rebuilt, and then a make muodules_install will  reinstall them into the correct place (i think?)

----------

## baigsabeeh

Why not upgrade to 2.6.17 with your current configuration and then use ALSA packages.  If you don't have many external drivers, then it shouldn't be that big of a deal.

----------

## thuk

Hi magiuspendragon,

I have a similar sound card and mine is working perfectly.  I'm running kernel  2.6.16-gentoo-r13.  I'm using alsa-driver 1.0.11, not the in-kernel alsa driver. `lspci | grep audio` gives:

```

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

```

My /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

# Card #0 -- Onboard Intel 8x0

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-slot-0

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

```

Cheers,

thuk

----------

## jmanko

This HOW-TO worked flawless for me.  I used the alas-diver install, not the kernel drivers.

----------

## magiuspendragon

Thank you, changing to portage drivers worked fine. Not sure why in-kernel drivers didn't work but oh well...now to go tackle the next problem

----------

## rojanu

Hi everyone!

I have the same problem,

I have tried downgrading alsa-utils, using alsa-drivers not the kernel drivers, deleted /etc/asound.state and unmute cards again to no avail still I have no sound on intel8x0,  I do have another sound card thats working OK. last week both were working OK I am not entirely sure what I have changed but not config files anyway here is some info;

```
# lspci | grep audio

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

03:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
```

```
# lsmod | grep snd

snd_opl3_synth          9476  0

snd_seq_instr           6144  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       5504  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_ainstr_fm           2176  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_seq                39888  3 snd_opl3_synth,snd_seq_instr,snd_seq_midi_emul

snd_pcm_oss            33568  0

snd_mixer_oss          14208  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_cmipci             27168  0

gameport               10248  1 snd_cmipci

snd_opl3_lib            7808  2 snd_opl3_synth,snd_cmipci

snd_hwdep               6276  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart         5376  1 snd_cmipci

snd_rawmidi            17184  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          5900  4 snd_opl3_synth,snd_seq,snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

snd_intel8x0           25756  0

snd_ac97_codec         79136  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            1920  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                65800  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_cmipci,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              17028  3 snd_seq,snd_opl3_lib,snd_pcm

snd                    39140  13 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_cmipci,snd_opl3_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               6624  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          7176  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

```

```
$ cat ~/.asoundrc

pcm.intel8x0 {

        type plug

        slave.pcm "hw:0"

        card 0

}

ctl.intel8x0 {

        type hw

        card 0

}

pcm.cmipci {

        type plug

        slave.pcm "hw:1"

        card 1

}

ctl.cmipci {

        type hw

        card 1

}

```

```
# cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

#Card 1

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

options snd-intel8x0 index=0

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

#Card 2

alias snd-card-1 snd-cmipci

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

options snd-cmipci index=1

alias /dev/dsp1 snd-pcm-oss

options snd cards_limit=2

```

```
# cat .config | grep SND | grep -v '#'

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

```

```
# cat .config | grep SOUND | grep -v '#'

CONFIG_SOUND=m

```

Here is a bit of dmesg output

```
ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:0b.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.5 disabled

gameport: kgameportd exiting

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55334 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
```

OK, now, what am I missing

----------

## sonicbhoc

You should start a new topic, the [solved] at the top makes people pass by it.

Now then, if I were you, I'd make sure I have the latest kernel (2.6.17), the latest unstable alsa-driver, and the latest unstable asla-utils packages. Well, they seem to be working for me although I haven't really put them through their paces yet. When you get alsa-utils, make sure to run "alsaconf" from the command line.

----------

